# Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2009)

*Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet


----------



## Captain Future (4. Juli 2009)

*Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Wenn das Ding schon 140mm Breit ist, wären die ziemlich doof, wenn da kein 140mm-L+fter drinstecken würde.


----------



## mÆgges (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

er ist nur 130 breit und da der lüfter wohl kaum raussteht is wohl eher ein 120er drin.. 

außerdem: "19,5 bis 38 dBA bei 1.000 bis 2.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute des 120 Millimeter Lüfters laut Hersteller." nur so nebenbei 

halte zwar net viel von den zalmandingern aber ich finde sie sehen cool aus


----------



## Nighty101 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Hmm vllt wird das mein neuer CPU Lüfter...
Hoffe der ist Q8200 tauglich 

Das Vorgängermodel ist bei vielen bekannten äußerst erfolgreich im einsatz...


----------



## PontifexM (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

mit sicherheit wieder so brüller. . . .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Es ist genau wie in der non- NT Version ein 120mm, der bei 2000UPM entsprechend laut ist 

Die Kühlleistung reicht aber auch bei entsprechend nidriegen und damit leisen drehzahlen!


----------



## Zsinj (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*



Nighty101 schrieb:


> Hmm vllt wird das mein neuer CPU Lüfter...
> Hoffe der ist Q8200 tauglich
> 
> Das Vorgängermodel ist bei vielen bekannten äußerst erfolgreich im einsatz...


Das wird schon passen  zumindest wenn der Sockel unterstützt wird. 
Hab auch noch den Zalman CNPS 9700 und werd den wohl dann auch für den Phenom II 955 nutzen


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Sieht wie der Vorgänger gut aus - die Lautstärke würde mich aber abschrecken .


----------



## Xeonus (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Bei mir läuft der Vorgänger-Kühler bei niedrigen Drehzahlen absolut leise.
Für mich ist der Kühler ideal: In meinem Case mit Seitenfenster sieht der einfach geil aus und die Kühlleistung kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.

Ich kann diese Kühlerreihe nur WÄRMSTENS  empfehlen!


----------



## michelthemaster (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Der Zalman 9900 werkelt in meinem Rechner, ist ein guter (und vorallem riesiger Kühler) und kühlt meinen Phenom2 955 super. Dachte aber eigentlich das Zalman eine komplett neue Cpu-Kühler Reihe vorstellen wollte, hatte ich irgendwo mal gehört. Das hier ist ja nur wieder mal ein Aufguß.

MFG

Michel

PS: AMD Rules


----------



## zauberlehrling (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

" Der Kühler soll zu einem Preis von rund 70 Euro bereits in der nächsten Woche verfügbar sein, das zumindest berichtet tcmagazine.com." 

den zalman cnps 9900 led bekommt man ab € 40,--

die € 70,-- können nur von irgendeinem online-shop stammen, der die ersten unwissenden kunden schröpfen will. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser preis sich lange hält.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Viel interessanter als die Lautstärke wäre doch zu wissen, ob er auch über die gleiche Kühlleistung verfügt. Aufgrund etwas geringerer Ausmaße und damit verbunden geringerer Oberfläche müsste doch eigentlich die Kühlung etwas schlechter ausfallen. In wie weit sich eine Vernickelung als besser/schlechter bei der Kühlleistung erweist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Persönlich nutze ich den Vorgänger 9700 NT. Hält meinen Quad auch im Hochsommer schön kühl. Was die Lautstärke angeht, wenn auch subjektiv, so ist der für meinem Geschmach sogar sehr leise. Ein dezentes brummen zeugt von verrichteter Arbeit. Und auch dieser Lüfter soll laut Verpackungs-Angaben mit bis zu 39db röhren. Vielleicht mag das zutreffen, wenn man seine CPU auf 4 Gig übertaktet und 5 Stunden lang Prime laufen lässt. Aber im Normalbetrieb gibt es für meinen Geschmack nichts zu meckern.

Und wer am zocken ist, und ein Headset benutzt, der wird den Lüfter vermutlich gar nicht wahrnehmen. Witzig, finde ich auch immer, wie man den CPU Lüfter heraushören will, wenn die Grafikkarte mit 3 Sone und mehr rödelt. Im Idle läuft auch ein Zalman bestimmt nicht mit 39db.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Sieht klasse aus


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Also für den Preis uninteressant, aber trotzdem ein echter Brüller.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Auch hier zeigt sich mal wieder : Viele Flamen einfach mal drauflos (38 db(a) omg brüller etc). Das der Kühler aber selbst für einen auf 4 GhZ übertakteten Phenom II nur eine Drezahl von 1150 U/Min benötigt wissen nur die die ihn selber haben. 

Ich habe ihn und er ist dank Lüftersteuerung zu jedem Zeitpunkt unnauffällig unter 1200 U/Min. 

Einer der besten CPU Kühler atm.


----------



## Alriin (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*



> Das der Kühler aber selbst für einen auf 4 GhZ übertakteten Phenom II nur eine Drezahl von 1150 U/Min benötigt wissen nur die die ihn selber haben.



Also ich hab den 9900 und liebe ihn. Aber DAS musst Du mir mal zeigen!


----------



## eVoX (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Schicker Kühler, nur leider zu laut und zu teuer.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

@eVoX
Hast du den Kühler?
40€ ist doch ok. Nur weil PCGH soll 70€ kosten schreibt, heißt das noch lange nicht das das stimmen muss.


----------



## eVoX (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> @eVoX
> Hast du den Kühler?
> 40€ ist doch ok. Nur weil PCGH soll 70€ kosten schreibt, heißt das noch lange nicht das das stimmen muss.



Nein, hab ich nicht, weil der noch nicht verfügbar ist.
Das der 70 € kosten wird denk ich auch nicht, eher 40-50€, trotzdem
gibt es genug bessere Alternativen zu diesen Kühler.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Kann es sein, dass PCGH die News ausgehen? Der Artikel war doch schon vorgestern oder so, erschienen. Oder ich bin in der Zeitschleife gefangen.
Ich bin ein CNPS, holt mich hier raus!!!


----------



## Zsinj (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Interessant wäre mal ein Vergleichstest alt gegen neu 

Zalman CNPS 9900 vs. Zalman CNPS 9700 (ob NT oder nicht ist ja egal..)

Hab schon nach solchen Tests gesucht, aber die Tests des 9700 sind meist so alt, das die Testsysteme schon mehrmals geändert wurden und so ein Vergleich extrem schwierig ist. 

Wenn jemand so einen Test schon gefunden hat, wäre schön wenn er es hier verlinkt


----------



## ColeTrickle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Ich hatte den Zalman 9700LED und den 9900LED.
Beide kühlen bzw. haben meinen Quad 9650@4Ghz super gekühlt...bei voller Pulle hatte ich mit Z9700LED ca. 55-58Grad,beim Z9900LED ca. 51-53Grad...ist also nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser!
Dann lässt sich natürlich der 9900 im Gegensatz zum 9700 per PWM steuern und er ist leiser,wenn man den 9700 auf volle RPM hat...brummt der schon,mich hats nie gestört,aber man hört es,dreht man den 9900 voll auf,ist er erstens leiser und zweitens eher surrend,also nicht sehr auffällig.

Ist wirklich ein Top Kühler,schaffe mit ihm auch die 4,5Ghz...CPU hat zwar dann schon 75Grad bei Prime Small,aber zum Benchen gehts!


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Habe auch einen Vorgänger von diesen Zalman Kühler - der kühlt wie Sau !

Der neue ist optisch besser und hoffentlich auch temp-mäßig auch.


----------



## ColeTrickle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

1.er leuchtet schöner
2.kühl etwas besser,9700 ist sehr gut,dieser auch,ca. 5-7grad (bei mir)
3.bei voller rpm ist die lautstärke und das geräusch an sich angenehmer


----------



## freakyd84 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

der kühler sieht wirklich schön aus. ich hatte auch den cnps 9700 gehabt. kühlt super, nur etwas zu laut


----------



## RAPXT (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Hmm, naja so richtig kann ich dem Kühler nich trauen, ich weiß nich warum. Aber solange mein Mugen 2 meinen II 955 auf 30C° hält, is ja alles ok


----------



## push@max (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Vom Design gefällt er mir sehr gut...würde sich auch gut in meinem PC machen


----------



## rande (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

sagt mal, gibt es bei den NT und nicht-NT eigentlich unterschiede bis auf die vernickelte oberfläche und die led-farbe des lüfters?
mir würde der nicht-NT nämlich mehr zusagen, da mein rechner blau ist.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Ja, wie zu lesen ist, soll er etwas kleiner sein. Das "könnte" sich aber auch auf die Kühlleistung auswirken. Kleiner = kleinere Oberfläche = geringere Kühlung. Wird aber vermutlich nur gering sein der Unterschied, wenn überhaupt. Ansosnten ist er natürlich auch etwas leichter. Steht aber alles im Artikel.

Interessant für mich wäre aber eben, ob die Kühlleistung unterschiedlich ist bzw. sein wird. Das aber fehlt hier leider.

Übrigens, ich habe einen Thermalright Ultra 120 inkl. eines Lüfters mit 1600 U/Min gesehen ( vormontiert ) für ca 70 Euro. Vielleicht kann das PCGH-Team dazu was schreiben, oder diesen in einen neuen Test mit einbeziehen?


----------



## warlock0601 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Zalman CNPS 9900 NT: Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers gesichtet*

Hallo ich habe Beider Modelle 9900 und die NT version und ja wenn sie Voll Power haben sind sie laut meine drehen grade mit 900 bis 1100 umdrehungen und sind angenehm leise und kühlen noch sehr gut


----------

